# IH 385 Diesel Hydraulic oil help



## Dan76 (Oct 1, 2017)

I had a hydraulic oil leak and repaired it but now I need to refill. Is this where I add the hydraulic oil? Is there a fill mark?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes, to the fill point. I have no idea about the fill mark.
Look for a dip stick around the back of your left foot when sitting on the tractor


----------



## Dan76 (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks LouNY!


----------

